
Lambda Calculus Macro `λ!` in Rust - nixpulvis
https://github.com/nixpulvis/lambash/blob/master/src/syntax.rs
======
nixpulvis
FWIW, I've moved this macro into [https://github.com/nixpulvis/lalrpop-
lambda](https://github.com/nixpulvis/lalrpop-lambda), and it's got the start
of a normalize function.

------
nixpulvis
Next step, implement a `normalize` function for an `Expression`. Then
syntactic sugar for all the primitive types.

------
db48x
A few critical TODOs, but neat so far :)

~~~
nixpulvis
Yea, how a lot of my ideas go. Thanks.

